# Intrnet Explorer and Firefox Problems



## bekha (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi 

I am having problems with browser. connection is ok. i can use MSN (OK). But Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox doesn't work. If anybody know the answer please help me.

Thanks
Bekha


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

maybe you should post this in the HJT forum and follow there instructions


----------

